# King Artest



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

I have not yet seen a Kings game this year (as I live in Europe and the tv-coverage is bad), but Im pleasently surprised by Ron Artests game as it looks through the papers and the stats. Will he keep this up you think? How is his role on the team, does a lot of the offense go through him, and will it change when Miller comes back?

He seems to be a much improved rebounder, and also steals and blocks are up. Is the back issue a big one? How content with his situation does he seem to be?

I hope he can settle and play to his enourmous potential for your team.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Good post mang 

you can catch more kings games on programs like "Sopcast" etc etc if you live in country with bad nba coverage 

hope that helps


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

If he keeps leading the league in steals and rebounding at an 8-9 per game rate, there will be no denying him the defensive player of the year award. His shooting percentages are still terrible though... It's too bad, because he has a lot of skill on offense, but his shot selection is no good. Maybe when we get healthy he won't be put in a position to force so many shots. Becoming more efficient with the ball is ow Ron can take his game to the next level. 

In Ron's defense, the new coaching staff, though I am happy with them overall, has done a poor job of getting him the ball around the hoop.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

I think you have a good point witht the shotselection... when I see Artest his often hoisting up shots he shouldn't, which at times has made me think that he shouldn't be having the ball in his hands, unless his in the right position all ready.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

How bad is Artest's back injury... does it sound like something that'l linger throughout the season? As far as I know he never had issues like this before.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ron ron doesnt get the ball enough around the hoop or in the post. hes a great ball handler, but he does that a bit too much. i dont think any of that is that much his fault tho...


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe the coaching staff wanna keep him happy by giving him a lot of touches and a lot of playmaking duties? Making him feel responsible for the team and his teammates?

If he can keep up his increased rebounding and blocking numbers that sure would help this team!


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

There he is... the mean machine is back and rockin the place. Will his rebounds stay up when Brad returns? How determined is he on the boards?


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmm still getting DNPs... any news on Artest?


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Still no news on this guy? I'm starting to wonder if it isn't the injury but the interview that's causing problems.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Still no news on this guy? I'm starting to wonder if it isn't the injury but the interview that's causing problems.


no, it's not the interview thats causing problems. it's ron.
as a pacer fan, i can tell you guys- you have a major cancer on your team. he WILL miss more games this year- count on it.
sure there will be "reasons" for it but, make no mistake, they are because ron is just being ron. he cannot coexist on ANY team because that involves others and ron is only about himself. just recently, he missed more time due to sore knees. hmmm, yeh, i buy that. this is a guy who had torn ligaments in his thumb as a pacer and was expected to miss 2 months and instead missed 2 games. he is ultra tough when he wants to be but the problem is that he isn't happy anymore and thats when "injuries" happen to him. do yourselves a favor and trade him asap. preferably to the lakers (if you despise them as much as me) or, if not them then to the knicks. it would be sweet to see isiah give the the city of new york one final parting gift before the trainwreck of isiah is derailed. give them ron.
i admire the kings fans and the team and don't like seeing smaller market teams get used and abused by selfish losers like artest plus i think on the lakers, ron and kobe would inevitably get into a fight and the next day media report would be funny. something like kobe got hurt in practice on a drive and had his front teeth knocked out and a swollen eye while ron coincedentaly was sidelined by back spasms.:biggrin: :clap2:


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

I agree, although in his defense I will say that he has been injured and clearly overweight/too bulky the past two seasons from sitting out so much due to the lengthy brawl suspension then he sat out for a while before coming in from Indy. But yes, he seems to be unhappy and basically has been since they fired Adelman and Wells left. He needs to drop 15-20 lbs so he can get back to being able to guard some of the quicker players in the league like he did early on in Indy.

On a side note, he actually wanted to be drafted by the Knicks in '99, who knows maybe he still wants to play there and would be the tough Artest instead of the cancer Artest.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

he could go to the knicks and be happy for a couple of months or even a bit longer perhaps but, he will inevitably revert to who he really is. there is no magical solution for him and his problems. teams have tried being nice to him by appeasing his whims and being tough and neither style works for long. new yorkers are notorious for booing their team and players when things don't go well and i doubt ron will like getting the treatment when it comes. he doesn't handle pressure well and it would be on him big time there. there would/will be something that bothers him and then BOOM more of those mysterious injuries. it's a shame really- he is a terrific talent and can be an all star when he wants to be. problem is you just never know when that is. ultimately, he can never be relied upon.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Supposedly the Clippers and Kings are talking about a trade something along the lines of Artest for Maggette.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

yeh, i heard about this too. i wonder what happens. i wonder how long (if traded) ron will be happy there? maybe the rest of the season. or even less. ron is about getting more money and won't be getting it in the contact sector but believes he could do it with endorsements. yeh, just keep dreaming ron. i guess he forgot how the only shoe maker willing to endorse him (l.a. gear) fired him after the debacle as a pacer in detroit.
his "music" sucks (ok, i haven't heard it but, he probably can't rap any better or sell any more albums than k-fed)
he wants to be loved like a superstar and thinks it will happen in a big city. he will eventualy find out like in so many of his screwy desicions that he is wrong.
the man is pure looney tunes.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that it's better for Kings to move him for Troy Murphy. He is a good scoring PF, although not a great defender, he isn't a bad rebounder and is tall. And as I remember, Musselman already coached him in GS, and Murphy thrived with his tactic schemes. Kings already have good SF in Salmons and Corliss Williamson, there is no urgency for Maggette in my opinion.


Two ideas for now:

Trade Artest to GS for Troy Murphy;


And then, solving the other major problem: A defensive backup to Brad Miller. By acquiring Troy Murphy, there will be a glut in the PF position, so...

Trade Kenny Thomas and Potapenko to Nets for Jason Collins, Bostjan Nachbar and Jeff McInnis (to fill salaries)

Jason is fine as a backup C, and can play in short spurts some PF, depending on matchups. Boki is a shooting SF to add some depth in this team. McInnis is just a salary filler, an expiring contract. I've included him because Nets would need Potapenko since Krstic is injured and they'll be moving one of their C's in this trade.

Sactown new rotation:

Miller/Collins/Murphy
Murphy/SAR/Williamson
Salmons/Williamson/Boki/Garcia
K-Mart/Garcia/Douby
Bibby/Hart/Douby

IL: MoTaylor/Price/McInnis


----------

